# Son mono avec Ultimate VR



## Li@mst0rM (11 Février 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

j'utilise depuis environ six mois, à quelques reprises, l'application Ultimate Voice Recorder (http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ultimate-voice-recorder/id294176797?mt=8) sur mon iPad.

J'ai enregistré trois conférences et un concert,  que je n'avais pas encore téléchargé sur mon ordinateur. Hier, après l'avoir fait, quelle ne fût pas ma surprise lorsque le son ne sortit que... d'un coté de lenceinte. Test via un casque = pareil. Que cela soit sur l'iPad où sur le mac, le son ne sort que d'un coté.

Cependant : premièrement je suis certain pour au moins deux conférences d'avoir réécouté rapidement via un casque (directement sur l'ipad) et le son sortait des deux cotés. Deuxièmement, dans mes réglages il est bien validé "deux chanels - stéréo" (sur l'application). 

Alors deux questions trottent dans ma tête maintenant : est-ce normal, y a til un moyen de récupérer les enregistrement directement en stéréo (ils sont toujours sur mon ipad au cas ou) ? Dans le cas contraire... alors dois-je changer d'application pour enregistrer en stéréo ? 

Est il possible via un logiciel d'édition audio de refaire passer les enregistrement sur deux chanels ?  (pour l'instant tout ce que je sais faire est convertir les .wav en .mp3 mais évidement cela n'a rien changé). 

Merci à tous pour l'aide qui pourrait être apportée.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (13 Février 2011)

un peu plus de 100 lectures et pas une petite idée d'un généreux membre ? :love:


----------



## Li@mst0rM (16 Février 2011)

Bon avant de franchir les 200 lectures sans réponses je fais un petit up, si ce n'est pour régler le problème, au moins si quelquun a le nom d'une appli qui permet d'enregistrer sans avoir à ré encoder derrière... 

Merci


----------

